
Ask HN: Which self hosted cloud solution you use and why? - enitihas
We are looking to use one of owncloud, nextcloud, or seafile. What are the pros and cons of each? Any opinion is welcome.
======
nebulon
Hi, so far owncloud and nextcloud are still pretty much the same after their
fork, however nextcloud seems to pursue a more complete personal cloud
solution, with lots of other addons/apps like an openstreetmap or email UI. I
use owncloud on a daily basis through my Cloudron and it is pretty good,
especially given the file-syncing from my phone (Android). I did use seafile
as well some time ago, but I found the UI quite a bit confusing, less focused
on what I needed, which was file-syncing.

